# crankshaft position sensor



## icu1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

I wanted to know what is the correct oem part number for a crankshaft position sensor.I am talking about the original sensor,not the new and supposed to be improved sensor.For a 2002 nissan sentra 1.8 gxe automatic transmission.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pt# 23731-4M50B and it takes 2 (cam/crank)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The original sensor was P/N: 23721-4M500. It went through a serious of part numbers until its latest P/N: 23731-4M50B.


----------



## icu1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks have a good day


----------



## icu1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

hi,it's me again,I know you all have gave the part number for my crankshaft position sensor.I ordered one on line but when it arrived the part number to this sensor was 23731-4M00 and when i installed it,it would not even start the car.Could you tell me what this sensor is for?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

do have the complete number? (10 digit) there is a "4M500"


----------



## icu1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

*number*

23731-4M500


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

23731-4M500 is the part # listed in the Nissan parts catalog for both the cam position sensor and the crank position sensor. It's used on several Nissan models (currently superceded by "23731-4M50B").


----------



## icu1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks so much


----------

